# Hoyt Eclipse Superslam



## Michael1111 (Feb 17, 2016)

Hya just getting into my compound bows and need some advise on this bow, it was gifted to me not so long ago and although i have done some target practice im sure its in need of some tuning and restring for sure.
My question is would this bow be worth fixing? i mean i love using it and it feels great, but by the time i spend a wad of money on it would i be better off buying a more update Hoyt bow?


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

If the draw length and draw weight fit you and is comfortable, then there is nothing wrong with using the bow. Spend about a $100 on a set of new strings, shoot it and have fun. If you get seriously competitive, there are options that are 1/2 the age of your bow for the $250-$400 range.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

If you are wanting to shoot fingers that bow is perfectly acceptable. It looks like it has string fibers for cables so it is semi modern. The significant improvement of the latest bows are the parallel limb design. With Parallel limbs you get slightly better speed and you get a whole lot less hand shock. The problem with parallel limbs is that they typically come on much shorter bows. When you are finger shooting a shorter bow has significant drawbacks. You get a lot more finger pinch which at best hinders your ability to get a smooth release and at worse cause pinching discomfort. So genherally speaking longer and slower is better. Hoyt makes a modern bow specifically for those folks interested in shooting fingers and if you look at the technology of that bow (the Tribute) it is basically the same bow. Slightly shorter limbs and possibly a bit lighter with bearings in the cams as apposed to bushings but basically the same technological level. Now if you are going to shoot a release well then there are a ton of compelling reasons to switch to a shorter faster compound. As I said if you are a finger shooter than that is a perfect machine to do your business.

http://hoyt.com/compounds/tribute


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

From the pictures, it looks like you have a solid set up, sans new strings. As long as it's mechanically sound (no issues with the wheels, limb cracks, etc), you are getting a bargain with some new strings, and few cents worth of wool yarn for puff string silencers. That's a fun older finger bow. 

For me, those bows are like a favorite old t-shirt. You're not worried about getting them dirty or accidently scratching, and they're always the first thing you reach for on the weekends.


----------

